# SPECIFICATIONS



## EBAT75 (Jan 17, 2021)

Any thoughts on this? The exam specs contain many i.e. and e.g. after some items, e.g. the following under Vertical - Wood.

Beams (i.e., sawn, glued laminated, structural composite/engineered)

Connections (e.g., bolted, nailed, screwed)

Does it mean under composite/engineered beams it can be cross-laminated, I-joists also? Reference values have to be provided.

For connections it says e.g......only 3 items. Does it mean shear rings/plates are not to be left out?

I hope I can nail it this time and not get screwed, or else I may have to bolt.


----------



## psustruct (Jan 17, 2021)

Highly doubt you will see I-joists, split rings, or shear plates. CLT may be a good candidate, but they will need to furnish Vr from the manufacturer.

Very good pun by the way. LOL


----------



## Reverse Polish (Jan 18, 2021)

psustruct said:


> Highly doubt you will see I-joists, split rings, or shear plates. CLT may be a good candidate, but they will need to furnish Vr from the manufacturer.
> 
> Very good pun by the way. LOL


If there's any sure-fire way to ensure a particular problem shows up on the exam, make sure you don't study that topic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 18, 2021)

In my experience:


Reverse Polish said:


> If there's any sure-fire way to ensure a particular problem shows up on the exam, make sure you don't study that topic.


This is the truth.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 18, 2021)

I would study to the specification closely and use the time you study a subject based on the % given in the specification. Don't spend too much time on light gauge metal studs since there is only 1 question for example. If the particular subject you are thinking of is not listed don't spend too much time on it, but just know that there could be a question on there where you could say, "This was not listed in specifications." One thing that comes to mind in regards to this is torsion in reinforced concrete, but if you think about, torsion is really just a type of shear.


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 19, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> I would study to the specification closely and use the time you study a subject based on the % given in the specification. Don't spend too much time on light gauge metal studs since there is only 1 question for example. If the particular subject you are thinking of is not listed don't spend too much time on it, but just know that there could be a question on there where you could say, "This was not listed in specifications." One thing that comes to mind in regards to this is torsion in reinforced concrete, but if you think about, torsion is really just a type of shear.


Agreed David. Just that some items are broadly specified. For example, two-way slabs can be of different types.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 21, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Agreed David. Just that some items are broadly specified. For example, two-way slabs can be of different types.


You will go crazy if you try to guess what questions may be on the exam, but not necessarily in the NCESS SE Exam specifications. I would strictly stick to the NCEES specs and get a good broad knowledge of those items. If a question is on the exam that you think doesn't match the specs, you will unfortunately have to live with it. Hopefully it's a question you can still answer with the knowledge you have gained during your studies of the subjects in the specs.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Jan 21, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> You will go crazy if you try to guess what questions may be on the exam, but not necessarily in the NCESS SE Exam specifications. I would strictly stick to the NCEES specs and get a good broad knowledge of those items. If a question is on the exam that you think doesn't match the specs, you will unfortunately have to live with it. Hopefully it's a question you can still answer with the knowledge you have gained during your studies of the subjects in the specs.



I agree with David. You'll drive yourself bonkers trying to anticipate what questions will be on the exam. Hence, my comment above. 

Everything you need to pass the exam is contained either in the codes, or in your knowledge of structural analysis. At minimum, you'll want to know what material is covered in the codes. Anticipation is a successful method for ensuring a problem you've never considered will present itself to you. Expect that the exam writers are going to bring the house (They will.). 

Sure, you don't need to ace the exam, and only need to do well enough to earn an overall score of "Acceptable", but bear in mind that this exam tests the extent, depth, and level of detail of your knowledge--much more so than the PE exam. Use the exam specification as a guide, but not as a menu.


----------



## Br_Engr (Jan 27, 2021)

When I was checking out from registering for this April's Lateral Exam this offer for a practice exam popped up.

Looks like they may be switching codes for October.


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 28, 2021)

I also noticed that. This may be a rehashing of sample problems for more marketing than as an indicator of code changes for which the time was already up in October last, but was delayed to be fair by those who could not take the April exam as it was cancelled due to COVID.

The October exam is going to be with new specifications.


----------

